# Storage Compartment Over Radio



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I put change in it lol


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

Agreed^ I put change in it also


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

My ezpass is in there and my gps antenna for the built in nav i have.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Nothing to put anything like my sunglasses in it would require it to be open and visually in the way.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I put my assortment of garage door openers.

Although I'm working on possibly converting it into something useful. Still have no idea what to make it into though.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually I DO put my sunglasses in it with no problem. However I wear the flat aviator glass and not wrap arounds.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I wish the cruze had more storage compartments. It's hard to find a spot to put all my random **** (ie. phone, sun glasses, pens, coupons, tissues, iPod, deodorant, gum, mints, gloves and hat, and many more).


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I use it for change, my apartment mail key, and the various gift cards to places like Dunkin Donuts. I do wish there was a good spot for sunglasses. I usually just put my Oakleys in the door pocket since they won't fit in the storage compartment. I only use the arm rest compartment for my iPod since it stays in there at all times.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

cruzeman said:


> My ezpass is in there and my gps antenna for the built in nav i have.


I don't suppose the easy pass works while its in there does it?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I have test driven 2 new 2012 ECO and they were different. One had a speaker (factory installed) with exact shape of the storage compartment. I liked the idea but the sound wasn’t impressive. The other one had no cover on it. I mean not missing the cover. The inside texture of the rubber was different too, like made it to better hold the items for slipping. Interesting but I don’t like to keep my things to bee seen by everyone.
In mine I keep there a small agenda and a pen.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

OverHeight said:


> I don't suppose the easy pass works while its in there does it?


My wifes BMW X3 had the same type of compartment and the EZpass did work properly when in the dash storage.

With no moonroof, the compartment in front of the interior lights (headliner) would make a nice place for an eyeglass holder.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

OverHeight said:


> I don't suppose the easy pass works while its in there does it?


It does work, I also keep my ezpass in there and misc flash drives / retractable cables


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Amen to the lack of storage! But at least the door pockets are designed to hold drinks. 20 Oz bottles or 20 Oz cup. It is kind of akward to use the doors instead of the center console for drinks. There is that little compartment infront of the shifter. That would be good for anything not too long esp if you have a 6spd manual. When I put my sunglasses(wraparounds) in front of the shifter, I end up hitting them with the shifter going into 3rd or 5th. 


CHUV said:


> I wish the cruze had more storage compartments. It's hard to find a spot to put all my random **** (ie. phone, sun glasses, pens, coupons, tissues, iPod, deodorant, gum, mints, gloves and hat, and many more).


----------



## Darkside (Jan 7, 2012)

My Ruger 380 fits in there like a glove.


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

EBay has a cluster that goes in place of the compartment assembly, it fits 7" gps's and I've seen a couple people put android tablets in them for the torque app.


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

Link to cluster

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=370529365579&index=12&nav=SEARCH&nid=04371389025


----------



## rajaspidey (Apr 30, 2012)

CD discs, some papers & covers !! rarely my phone !!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CD's. That i never use.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

My Illinois i-Pass, my wallet, and my gas receipts.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> My Illinois i-Pass, my wallet, and my gas receipts.


Your wallet? BRB getting in you car! Easy Profit!  JK


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I put my work badge, my car insurance, and registration


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

A pen, small mileage notebook (keep track of fill ups), and gas receipts.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

RichBogrow said:


> What do you guys use the storage compartment over the radio for? I find that it is really not deep enough to be of much use. My sunglasses won't even fit in it.


Insurance card, Aux jack stereo cable, USB charging cable, extra phone batt, a few receipts, misc. & change. :smile:

For those of you with the sunglasses dilemma... check out this thread. :th_coolio:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ss-holder-install-north-american-cruze-2.html


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I use it to keep old recycled threads in....


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

70x7 said:


> I use it to keep old recycled threads in....


You managed to get up to six pages with the same question & with some very colorful responses... wonder how far this one will go!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Garage door opener and napkins. I put my sunglasses in the small holder just below the gearshift next to the front power outlet. My keychain comes in two parts and I put the part not connected to the car's key in the small compartment in front of the gearshift so it doesn't hit my knee. My cellphone/music player/navigation system sits in a generic holder stuck to the dashboard and hangs over 5th gear. Coming from cars with lots of passenger compartment storage required I really rethink what I keep in the car.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> My ezpass is in there and my gps antenna for the built in nav i have.


Ditto.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

wait its not a mini trashcan? lol well i put my trash in there and clean it out once a week when i wash my car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruz3r said:


> wait its not a mini trashcan? lol well i put my trash in there and clean it out once a week when i wash my car.


I use the driver's door pocket for this. It's the smallest trash can I've ever seen.:eusa_clap:


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't really put anything in there as I don't want my stuff bursting into flame (LOL Phoenix and 100F temps in April...).


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Toothbrush, pen and NotePad.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I store the middle speaker of my Pioneer system in that compartment.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mick said:


> Toothbrush, pen and NotePad.


I hope you aren't using the toothbrush while you drive.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

My usb and auxiliary cable storage. But it will soon be my gauge pod area.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Fast track pass works well in there. And like everyone has said already, it works with the lid closed just fine. I just listen for the 2 beeps and I know I'm good.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

OverHeight said:


> I don't suppose the easy pass works while its in there does it?


Just to let you know that my toll bridge transponder does work in this compartment.....AWESOME!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

oh thats right, out there you all have interstates, while out west we have FREEways !!!

jk haha


----------



## mmontini6289 (Feb 14, 2012)

Darkside said:


> My Ruger 380 fits in there like a glove.


 +1 :clap: 
(only a Glock 27 instead of a Ruger)


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Remote Control For Garage... It doesn't fit on these thick non flexible sun visors. I'm gonna attempt to see if my "SunPass" will work while its in there, I doubt it though.. The Glock 27 fits in there too without a hitch when I travel.


----------



## cowgirltj06 (May 10, 2012)

I keep my parking garage pass in there...that's it.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Nvmmmm

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

mmontini6289 said:


> +1 :clap:
> (only a Glock 27 instead of a Ruger)


Same here  Love my baby glock.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't keep anything in mine but I did mount a Vacuum/Boost guage on top.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Got a pic? Curious how it set in

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

here it is. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/5772-finally-got-vacuum-boost-gauge-installed.html


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

obermd said:


> I hope you aren't using the toothbrush while you drive.


Depends on if i'm late haha

Jk, i'm always late


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Silver Cruze said:


> here it is.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/5772-finally-got-vacuum-boost-gauge-installed.html


Sexeh.


----------

